# Location shoot  small pump with model



## Christie Photo (Oct 23, 2009)

I did this at a local lab, working with two strobes into umbrellas combined with ambient light.  

As always, I'd appreciate any comments or critiques.

Thanks!
Pete


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 23, 2009)

It might be my eyes but I think your photo shows the problem of combining two different types of light. I am seeing a slight green cast in some areas (left shoulder of the lab coat is one) which makes me think that you were dealing with neon ambient.

At the same time, it is not in all white areas, so I'm not sure. It seems to be in the areas that would have been hit the least by the flash light...

If that is the case, anyway, there is an easy way to deal with that. You can gel the neon lights. Not perfect result as every tube (neon bulb) actually gives a slightly different color but it makes a big difference.

It's been so long since I've used those gels that I'm not sure where to tell you to go to find them. Back in the days, they were not that hard to find.

Other than that, it is a fine editorial type photo.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 23, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I am seeing a slight green cast in some areas (left shoulder of the lab coat is one) which makes me think that you were dealing with neon ambient.



Wow!  Good eye!  I totally missed that.

It was actually some sort of fluorescent combined with filtered window light.  I went in and desaturated that area and found it was mostly yellow.  The greens in the background are actually green.

But, THANKS!  Nice catch.

-Pete


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 23, 2009)

Much better. The other areas that I think are due to the neon light are not bothering me quite as much. Especially since you have that green frame and rail (?) over her shoulder.

But if you do a lot of shots of this type, I would most strongly advise the use of gels. It can take time to put them in but it seems to me it would be easier than to correct the green cast later. Of course, that comes from someone who doesn't yet do much in PS...

As for the "good eye," thank you but I have learned/decided that if details don't necessarily make a good photo they can easily make a bad one. Often enough on this forum, there are details that totally kill a photo that could very easily have been taken care of before starting to shoot.


----------



## PHILLIP MAC (Oct 24, 2009)

As an advertising shot the black wooden table worries me after all I presume the photo depicts an ultra clean lab. Also the beige in the bottom right distracts a little . But on the whole looks like a very proficient shot


----------



## weekender (Nov 28, 2009)

I agree with Phillip Mac; that table caught my eye. Overall a good job.


----------

